# Unrineation problems



## chiefbob911911 (Jul 14, 2010)

My cookapoo is a year old and is driving us crazy with her peeing. She lets loose all the time on the furniture on us on the floors for no reason, She is walked three time a day, but continues to just squat and let go all the time. Has anyone else experienced this problem and how do I get her to stop


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hey welcome. 


right, need a bit more information. 

has this been since when she was a puppy. 


does she know she is peeing

when does it happen etc when she is exited,nervuse, playing, before/after a walk, when you in or when your out

what was your atempt at toilet training her as a puppy, e.g. puppy pads, papper, leaving the door oppen to the garden allday, bell at back door.

how much does she eat and drink, at what times is she fed, and what times is she walked(i know you she is walked 3 times a day but at what times)

is she crated.


the best advice is to go back to basics, she wont be doing it intentualy, it will be a case of her not knowing that she isnt ment to pee in the house. the best plan of action is to go back to basics, treat her like a puppy again, even if it means taking her out every 20 minutes, then lengthoning the time between trips outside. making a big fuss when she pees on the grass. 


if she is peeing when exsited i.e. when you or anyone walks in the front door. you need to just not talk to her at all. she will be getting over exited that someone is talking to her and will lose controle of her bladder. 
if you dont talk to her she will have nothing to get exited about. only talk to and pet when she is calm. (noy an instant fix, takes a couple of times for her to get that noone talks to her when they come in.)

hope some of that helps, if you can answer some of my questions i may be able to help further.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Sounds like a infection. If it is, she can't stop herself from going, please take her in to the vet to be checked.


----------



## Toffee (Oct 26, 2010)

My cockapoo having the same problem since he's a puppy, now he almost 9 months old, and he still pee when he got excited! or when he saw other dogs, saw other people he will pee! only when he saw strangers, when he saw me, he won't pee.Because my boyfriend will take him to his workplace, so my puppy always saw so many people around, but he still got excited! I'm not sure is there any way to avoid him pee when he get excited!If I go to dog training course will that help a little???


----------



## witchie5 (Oct 25, 2010)

my cockapoo (female) squats and wees all the time even if she has wee,d outside.its driving me mad too.we do take her out every 40 mins or so but she still does it.ive heard its a female thing.but that said we have good days bad days.and she does also pee when she sees other doggys not humans but its still embarrassing lol although there were a few weeks that she didnt


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

the peeing when she sees other dogs is just exitment. 

is she peeing alot and drinking more that your would expect her too. 
i have hered the thing about femauiles peeing all the time and i now a rottie who is like that


----------

